
If you use the command line, you should back this kickstarter - trogdoro
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/xiki/xikihub-the-social-command-line
======
mbaha
Seems awesome. Wonder why this wasn't just launched as a regular open source
project. I (& people) would contribute the heck out of it.

~~~
reacharavindh
Yeah it seems like a perfect fit for the open source community. I understand
the author may want to make money out of it, and likes to keep control, but
this feels like a product that depends on community contributors. You can’t
charge for others’ contributions :-)

